# Four now:)



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## beckins (Jul 30, 2010)

aww gorgeous baby  you got lots of training to do then!  cudnt help yaself? think if i went into a petshop it wud be troublesome to turn away a cutie or two


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

No thanks to the breeder and i did tell him off lol I said i didnt want another one untill you mentioned the white tiel 
(Guess what i caught lucky doing, she done this last night but i thought it was cookie making them noises , Great im not getting another cage till monday, i need to find one quick)


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

What a cutie and your other is just adorable


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thank you so much
how is charlie and milo


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

AWWW, so is this a definite girl or boy? Any names yet?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Its a girl and her name is


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

No name yet huh? Haha its ok!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I got weird looks from my bf when i said i call her bell lol Taco Bell


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Another pic of her


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

You should call her Bell but spell it like the name Belle. Then it would be Taco and Belle.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I was going to call her bell or bella but i think iv decided on
Buttercup i don't know why but that name is sticking


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

HAHA Buttercup is cute! Is she tamer than Taco?


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

Beaytiful tiels.


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Aww, Buttercup, thats adorable  It makes me want to give her scritches <3


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

AW, cutie! What happened with the white 'tiel? Now you just have pearls and lucky LOL.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

roxy culver said:


> HAHA Buttercup is cute! Is she tamer than Taco?


Buttercup has her moments but taco is more tamer as he will go on my hand where she jumps over it 



Cheryl said:


> AW, cutie! What happened with the white 'tiel? Now you just have pearls and lucky LOL.


The white tiel had gone before i got it and i was left wanting another one


----------

